# [KDE] KDE 4.4 en rama estable (cerrado-solucionado)

## phyro

Tengo una pequeña duda   :Embarassed:  , ¿cuándo va a estar KDE 4.4 en rama estable de Gentoo?. Ya pasó un mes, ya salió KDE 4.4.1 y no hay rastros de que KDE 4.4 pase de masked a stable  :Razz:  (o KDE 4.4.1 pase de hardmask a stable  :Razz: ).

Como es la primera vez que uso Gentoo y sucede el cambio de versión de este proyecto, me intriga cuando voy a poder disfrutarlo  :Razz:  .

Saludos y gracias desde ya  :Very Happy:  .Last edited by phyro on Mon Mar 08, 2010 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JotaCE

 *phyro wrote:*   

> Tengo una pequeña duda   , ¿cuándo va a estar KDE 4.4 en rama estable de Gentoo?. Ya pasó un mes, ya salió KDE 4.4.1 y no hay rastros de que KDE 4.4 pase de masked a stable  (o KDE 4.4.1 pase de hardmask a stable ).
> 
> Como es la primera vez que uso Gentoo y sucede el cambio de versión de este proyecto, me intriga cuando voy a poder disfrutarlo  .
> 
> Saludos y gracias desde ya  .

 

Puedes desenmaskararlo e instalarlo, el que este "masked" no significa que no puedes usarlo, significa que tienes que hacer un paso previo antes de de poder usarlo, eso es todo.

Saludos

----------

## phyro

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *phyro wrote:*   Tengo una pequeña duda   , ¿cuándo va a estar KDE 4.4 en rama estable de Gentoo?. Ya pasó un mes, ya salió KDE 4.4.1 y no hay rastros de que KDE 4.4 pase de masked a stable  (o KDE 4.4.1 pase de hardmask a stable ).
> 
> Como es la primera vez que uso Gentoo y sucede el cambio de versión de este proyecto, me intriga cuando voy a poder disfrutarlo  .
> 
> Saludos y gracias desde ya  . 
> ...

 

En teoría, es porque no es considerado estable(o al menos eso entendí yo). Yo podría haber hecho eso desde el primer día. Lo que yo pregunto es, generalmente, cuanto se tarda después de la salida en considerarlo lo suficientemente estable para entrar en esa rama, y si es normal que tarde tanto.

----------

## JotaCE

 *phyro wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*    *phyro wrote:*   Tengo una pequena duda   , ?cuando va a estar KDE 4.4 en rama estable de Gentoo?. Ya paso un mes, ya salio KDE 4.4.1 y no hay rastros de que KDE 4.4 pase de masked a stable  (o KDE 4.4.1 pase de hardmask a stable ).
> 
> Como es la primera vez que uso Gentoo y sucede el cambio de version de este proyecto, me intriga cuando voy a poder disfrutarlo  .
> 
> Saludos y gracias desde ya  . 
> ...

 

Presisamente, estas en todo lo cierto, no es predecible cuanto tarde el equipo en marcarlo como estable. una semana, un mes o dos. Simplemente se tardara hasta que sea considerado estable.

----------

## i92guboj

La política de estabilización usual en Gentoo es la siguiente: un paquete que esté en testing para una arquitectura dada pasa a estable si un mes después de ser añadido a portage no hay ningún reporte serio de fallos. No estoy muy seguro de como se maneja el conjunto de paquetes de KDE. Es un tema complicado. Pero según mi percepción personal (que podría ser totalmente errónea) Gentoo es bastante rápida estabilizando KDE. Mucho más que otras distros consideradas "mainstream".

KDE es un sistema complejo formado por muchos paquetes con interdependencias, y los recursos humanos de que se disponen son limitados. Por tanto a veces puede necesitarse más tiempo si surge algún tipo de problema. De todas formas, y por regla general, si un paquete está en testing es porque al menos cumple unos requisitos mínimos de estabilidad (de lo contrario estaría enmascarado). Así que si tienes prisa por disfrutar de lo ultimísimo siempre puedes probar suerte.

De forma adicional, también hay overlays con live-ebuilds y las últimas versiones "release candidate".

----------

## gringo

por si sirve de algo leí esto en el planet de gentoo el otro día :

http://blog.tampakrap.gr/gentoo-kde-and-qt-february-meetings/#utm_source=feed&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feed

de lo que deduzco que en todo caso el candidato para ser estable sería el kde 4.4.1 o el kde 4.4.2 ( dependiendo como se porte el 4.4.1).

Alguna vez he leído que los paquetes se pasan a estable si en el plazo de 30 días no aparece ningún bug serio, pero lo que dice i92guboj, kde es una marabunta de paquetes (y dependencias) asi que no creo que se aplique la misma norma aqui.

saluetes

----------

## phyro

¡Gracias! Ahora me dan un panorama mayor de como es el tema de la estabilidad de los paquetes en Gentoo.

----------

## pelelademadera

es que inestable para gentoo es "no testeado".

estable es "ya lo probamos y estamos seguros que anda bien" no sin bugs, pero bugs boludos.

hard masked "usalo si queres ser beta tester... como M$"

----------

